# Will Brushy Mountain have their usual "sale" this December?



## eqnox (Nov 10, 2009)

I contacted them and they said on Monday there would be free shipping on orders over $100. They also said some items in the "gift" section would be on sale. The website has been updated to reflect the sale items but not free shipping. The sale items are the same every year and I wonder how many hive mail boxes they are really selling. I don't know if free shipping will apply to swarm traps or bottles. 

I haven't seen anything on Dadant.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

I made a large order from Kelly last week, I was not willing to take the chance.


----------



## knoxjk (Sep 10, 2010)

I emailed them and in there reply they said anything east of Miss. would be free shipping. Darn I had a pretty good list of stuff!


----------



## Davisbees (Apr 24, 2009)

How long will the last?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Cyber Monday, November 29th is the date. I placed my order this morning.


----------



## larrythebeek (Dec 29, 2009)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Cyber Monday, November 29th is the date. I placed my order this morning.



Just did a 'live help' chat at Brushy's web site....
====================================
You are now chatting with 'Wendy'

Wendy: Hey, how can I help you?

you: good morning.... is the free shipping only good for today, or will it be the month of december?

Wendy: For today online only

Wendy: Dec 1. -Dec 19 when you call in

you: OK... thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Hoover67 (Mar 27, 2008)

I "chatted" with Wendy on-line today and she did not say that you had to call in your order. There is no code. Any order over $100 receives free shipping. There was an exception ... just cannot remember what it was!:doh:


----------



## JohnAllen (Jul 2, 2010)

The exception is glass bottles ... and orders over 250 pounds! I ordered 502 pounds of stuff online last night and had to call today and delete a lot of the order to qualify for free shipping. They said I could call back later this week and reorder the stuff that was deleted and get free shipping on it as long as it is over $100 and less than 250 pounds. This seems very silly. I end up getting the same stuff with all free shipping and extra work for both BM and myself. Plus if they had left it all one order they could have decided the most efficient way to pack it. :s


----------



## SGebauer (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello,

I would like to clarify a bit. We will be having free shipping Dec 1-19. As in years past, the order needs to be more than $100 and you need to be east of the Mississippi River (and in the U.S.). There are some other restrictions but we will do our best to work with you. 

If your order is over $100 and you are east of the Mississippi you can enter the promo code SANTABC to get the free shipping.

There was a offer Monday November 29th that had free shipping as well as sale items. This was only available online. 

I hope that helps.
Happy Holidays,
Shane
General Manager


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification Shane!


----------



## dorado (Jul 12, 2004)

Has anyone heard if there will be free shipping again this year ?


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I have not heard yet. I would love to know also. I usually use Mann Lake because of free shipping. But things are cheaper at Brushy and still quality. I think Walter Kelly has it from 21 to 23, never done any business with them though.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

beehonest said:


> I have not heard yet. I would love to know also. I usually use Mann Lake because of free shipping. But things are cheaper at Brushy and still quality. I think Walter Kelly has it from 21 to 23, never done any business with them though.


Good folks to do business with. There free shipping is from _November_ 21 to 23, just to clarify.

Ed


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

" There free shipping is from November 21 to 23, just to clarify."



Walter Kelly's "Free Shipping" is only good within 4 postal zones from KY so if you are in Central Fl for example you will not get "Free Shipping".

Just to clarify.


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

SGebauer said:


> There was a offer Monday November 29th that had free shipping as well as sale items. This was only available online.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> Happy Holidays,
> ...


???? 

November 29 2011? 

Today is only November 19 2011.

Just to clarify a bit.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

The problem is this thread is from LAST YEAR.

FOR 2011......brushy mountain is having cyber monday on NOVEMBER 28 with free shipping on orders over $100 and only through the website.

Here is the copy of the email:

Cyber Monday: Cyber Monday is the internet's response to Black Friday at the brick and mortar stores and is always the Monday after Thanksgiving (November 28). No long lines, no rushing, just the comfort of your keyboard and mouse. This year we are offering free shipping anywhere in the lower 48 states as well as at least 10% Off on all items in the "Holiday Gift Ideas" section of our site. Here is the fine print: orders must to over $100 to qualify; excluded from the free shipping are buckets of corn syrup, honey, glass jars, and truck shipments; to get the free shipping and special prices, you must enter PCCM into the promotion code field of the cart. Once the code is entered the special pricing will be visible.


----------

